# Navarre?



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone ever surf fished to the west of the pier, down where all the beach houses stop? We usually rent a condo by the pier and fish there. This next yr we rented a beach house (May 16-23) hopefully down on the quiter part of the beach. Though I might try surf fishing more rather than pier fishing. Is this a good part of the beach to fish for all the usual surf fish or one more than others. Thanks guys.


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

We used to fish down around the end of the houses but never got much....had some pretty good luck a few times further down on national seashore but ya gotta pay to get in and its usually really crowded during the day


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I fish down around crossover 9 or 10 (west of pier) pretty regularly. I find it is as good as most places. Just read the surf, find your spot, and make the casts. Try both fleas and peeled shrimp.
If you don't see much action, move down to the next hole.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

How about sharks? Is this a good area? Not really set up for anything big but I'm sure I could handle one under 5 ft. Had a buddy tell me blacktip is really good grilled. Figured I might try and target one of them.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

There are a lot of sharks around lately, and around a 5' Blacktip is good eating, if you clean it right away, and soak in ice water.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

What would be a better option for sharks that size? A penn 750ss with 65lb braid on a bass pro med heavy 8 ft surf rod, or a Abu 7000ic3 with 50lb braid on a 7ft heavy action meat hunter surf rod? Also for sharks that size and smaller would a half a hard tail or a palm size hunk of ladyfish be good. Don't really wanna tackle with any much bigger than 5ft.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I think either of those would work fine, although the longer rod will probably cast further. I personally like lady fish as bait, it's like shark candy.
Just make sure you have leader. I like single strand, but I know people who use multi strand. I also like a mono shock leader in front of the steel. If you can go Uni to Uni on the braid to mono, and then a swivel to the steel, you should still be able to cast pretty good.


----------

